# DWV PVC Supplier in CA



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody know where I can buy pvc dwv fittings and pipe in ventura/la california area? Trying to be a nonconformist and avoid abs at all costs.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Why? ABS is better. :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is there a Winnelson in that area? I don't shop at Furgies so I don't know what they carry but my local Winnelson does have pvc dwv. 




Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Why? ABS is better. :laughing:


Crazy talk. I guess it's cause i'm from the east coast.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Crazy talk. I guess it's cause i'm from the east coast.


Seems like it's all what everyone else uses where you are and what you're used to. Since I've always used ABS and only seen crappy brittle, busted PVC on irrigation systems and sewer pipe and pool piping, I just tend to think of it as cheap crap. Can't help it.

I guess if I had used PVC for DWV for many years I might think the same of ABS. But ABS really is good. Someday I'll try that PVC DWV stuff out and see if I can change my opinion of it.

We used the grey PVC-DWV pipe/fittings for RWLs in the parking levels of the 128-suite apartment we did. It worked out just fine. Can't remember why we didn't go cast iron - there was some reason for it. Probably because the PVC-DWV was *lots* cheaper and had low enough flame-spread ratings to be legal for that use.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Crazy talk. I guess it's cause i'm from the east coast.


Just like every other east coaster who heads out west and won't shut up about how much better everything back east was. :furious: Hopefully you aren't from New York, those folks have to mention in the first 30secs of conversation where they are from, to EVERYBODY. :furious::furious:

So, use our materials, root for our teams, enjoy our unfamiliar pizza and we'll get along great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's that one place I was telling you about. I wouldn't hold your breath on finding a great selection. My phone battery went dead while we were talking, it wasn't your phone for once!!!!

http://www.smithpipesupply.com/products.html


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Just like every other east coaster who heads out west and won't shut up about how much better everything back east was. :furious: Hopefully you aren't from New York, those folks have to mention in the first 30secs of conversation where they are from, to EVERYBODY. :furious::furious:
> 
> So, use our materials, root for our teams, enjoy our unfamiliar pizza and we'll get along great.:thumbsup:


 You might want to change that tune a little ,,, Our stuff IS better and Gear is HUGE !! 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Ferguson's usually has a good selection of DWV PVC. I personally like the pvc better because the pipe is way straighter, unlike abs bannana pipe, which make a world of difference in looks and installation time of the final product especially when hanging overhead. It also tends to cost slightly less.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumb4fun said:


> Ferguson's usually has a good selection of DWV PVC. It also tends to cost slightly less.:thumbsup:


If it costs less, then you aren't buying efficiently. Suppliers in CA are much more likely to discount ABS than PVC. Why? Because they move more of it. Unfortunately, any savings can't be realized by over the counter purchasing.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

They both have benefits I just hate the bow factor.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> They both have benefits I just hate the bow factor.


That's really the only problem I have with abs. That and it melts when you cut it with a sawzall or chopsaw. As far as pvc dwv goes around here, nobody but the supply house has it. If you need an extra fitting or pipe on sat. or sun. you're screwed with pvc but both HD and Blowes carry abs.






Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I always dread coming up on a rod job and seeing ABS. The stuff here seems to crack real easy. Illinois Plumbing code has ABS listed as an approved material, but most towns I work in will not allow it anymore. So there must be something about ABS people do not like.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ABS is king here, supply house has some PVC but you couldn't rough a house without scabbing something together. In ABS for that matter, fig. 5 above 2" would be special order. It's pathetic. Routinely run out of 3/4" cxc B. V. , only carry copper clevis to 1.25".


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This reminds me of the last mission trip I took to the church on the reservation in Arizona.

We get picked up by one of the deacons at the airport, and one of the first questions is. Who's the plumber, and who's the electrician? 

Well, to make a long story short, he wants to take us to the local Home Depot to pick up some material.

So here I am in the PL section trying to get me a pile of DWV fittings to get started, and I can't find the PVC. I go up and down the aisles, back and forth, I don't understand how I can't find any bins of PVC fittings. I finally break down and ask the "plumbing associate" and he tells me, "We use ABS here"

That was the last time I used any ABS. Not that it was bad, we just don't use it here....


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Anybody know where I can buy pvc dwv fittings and pipe in ventura/la california area? Trying to be a nonconformist and avoid abs at all costs.


:no: already starting out right!!!!! lol have fun. ABS is definitely a better product.:blink:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

We build it better in the West Coast!!!!!! happy new years.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cal said:


> You might want to change that tune a little ,,, Our stuff IS better and Gear is HUGE !!
> :laughing::laughing:



And when I move out there, that's what I'll use, and you can show me where the best BBQ is.

When when you come out west, do as the westerners do.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Finding ABS in Cleveland is a challenge, it doesn't bother me much. PVC>ABS!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

PVC is pretty nice, except it breaks real easily when cold. Never used ABS. I prefer no-hub, but I only get to install that on occasion.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

While I like the ease of plastic dwv pipe i wish all we had was cast iron and you had to pour all joints. That would take care of the handymen and the DIYers.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> While I like the ease of plastic dwv pipe i wish all we had was cast iron and you had to pour all joints. That would take care of the handymen and the DIYers.


 I agree 
1.no plastic traps . use copper sweat joints
2.no cpvc or pex .use copper sweat or propress


----------

